# 4 Mares due April - May



## griggsmel (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi, I hope this is the right spot to go for these kind of questions, I've never been part of a forum before, and because I have an air card, I can't hook my cameras up to the internet. This is my first year foaling out this many minis, last year I only had one and before that they were all large horses. I am so worried about complications during birth and wondered if the majority of you out there check the mare once the water breaks for the foal's position or wait till you see something wrong? One of my mares is so big the doctor thought she might have twins (while looking at an ultrasound when she was 4 mnths along), but he determined it probably wasn't, but not 100%. I figured she couldn't be carrying this far along if it's twins, but I just don't know, she's really large! She's about 310 days. She's had udders about 85% full for the last 5 weeks and I'm just so concerned any info or advice you guys can give me would be greatly appreciated. I can't get any milk to test. I attached a picture of her about 3 weeks ago, hopefully I got it to go through ok. Tomorrow I can get pictures from behind if needed. I also have 3 other mares due, but this one concerns me the most right now. Thanks!

Melissa


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello, My name is Mackenzie, welcome to the nut house!!

Your gal there sure seems big, but every mare carries there foals differently. If I could get some pictures from behind, and also some close up pictures of her belly area, that wouuld be great! I have heard of horses having twins, although usually one if not the other usually does not make it, although there have been stories of them surviving!

Also, how tall is she? Usually smaller mini's carry there foals differently then say a 35" mini. Since they are smaller, they usually look huge compared to a bigger mini.

I have a 37" mare and a 31" mare and my 37" mare carried her foal way differently then how my 31" mare would carry.


----------



## griggsmel (Mar 31, 2012)

She really is big, she is 31.5" and the stallion is only 30'. I have a 30" mare who isn't as big due right now, too. I know they all carry different, but I can't help but worry. I don't know if there's ever been a case of twins for minis where it turned out successful. My vet was very negative about it. Below are two pictures of her udders and two pictures from behind. Even if it's not twins, I'm worried she won't be able to deliver something so large.....I also thought they didn't have milk for longer than a month before foaling and she's had hers this large since around 2/23. Let me know what you think, thanks for responding


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, she is huge for her only being 31". I haven't heard of a case of twins in miniature horses, but it sure does seem like she might be carrying two foals. I have never seen a mare that is 31" and being so big. If you look at her behind pictures, you could almost see two foals on each side of her. She has had milk since 2/23? When is she due? I would take her to see a vet although there isn't really much to do before she foals. Do you have any monitors or anything to watch her? I hope everything turns out ok, and please do keep me updated, I will be following this thread, so make sure to post updates! I will be praying for you and your mare, I am hoping for the best!


----------



## griggsmel (Mar 31, 2012)

Ugh, now I am really worried! I was thinking the same sort of things. When she was ultrasounded, the vet just wasn't sure if he was looking at two foals or one. He came back a month later and ultrasounded her again and said they both measured the same size and the odds of that happening is rare, so he was thinking he was looking at the same baby. When there are twins usually one baby is bigger than the other by a significant margin, so that's what he based his answer on. So.....we proceeded as if it's one baby. I have foaling cameras on her and I watch her as much as I can. When I have to sleep, I set my phone for every hour to check on her and I am sleeping right outside the barn in an RV so I can get there quick. Everyone thinks I am being over protective, but they just don't get it. I've been doing this watch since her milk came in, lol. She has definately had her milk since 2/23, and based on 320 days, she is due April 6th. Isn't it just a little hard to think that two foals could stay in there so long without her either prematurely delivering or aborting?? Thanks for your prayers, I need all I can get!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 31, 2012)

You are NOT being over protective at all! I have a mare that was my first mini, and if anything like this happened to her, I would be doing exactly what you are doing! Don't listen to those people, they really don't understand. From what the Vet is saying, and from what I am seeing, it seems very likely that she is carrying two foals. And yes one of them is usually larger then the other. Very good that you have cameras on her! I think all you can do is just wait until she foals, unless you see some serious changes in her, then I would take her to the vet and see whats wrong. I would also have the vet out when she is in labor, just in case there are complications. Like I said before, PLEASE keep me updated on her progress and foaling!


----------



## atotton (Mar 31, 2012)

I have never seen a smaller mare be that large either. In my opinion I don't think you are being over protective, you are doing what you have to do to help your mare. Not trying to be negative but the only reason I could think of them (if twins) being in there so long is if the first one isn't in the correct position. I pray you have a safe delivery and will also be watching this thread very closely.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 31, 2012)

Castle Rock Mini's, I have to praise you right now, You have way more experience in miniature horse breeding then me, and how you put that is fantastic! I was a little worried for the mare, but after seeing those pictures, I am feeling a lot better for griggsmel!


----------



## griggsmel (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, I am feeling a little better, your mares were big, too, and so cute!! I keep telling myself it's not twins because she is pretty much full term, so I will think positive thoughts. I appreciate you taking the time to answer such a detailed answer.



I see you're in Florida, so am I. I thought the name of your farm sounded familiar, what city are you in? I am near Jacksonville. Tomorrow I will try and post pics of my other expectant mamas who arent' quite so large, lol.


----------



## griggsmel (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh, how about checking the mare after the water breaks or waiting till there's an obvious problem before going in?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 31, 2012)

Diane says it all! She is so experienced, we are so lucky to have you here


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 31, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Thank you very much, I just LOVE being here with all of you. You guys just make me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We love being here with you too! And I am very happy I finally know your name lol, I was going to ask in my Dream thread, but it seems a bit vacant now LOL!!

I am hoping to learn more from you, you seem so knowledgeable about miniature horses!!

I am so happy that griggsmel's mare is hopefully going to be fine!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi and thanks for joining us



Yep I agree with Diane Melissa, your girl looks just fine. My girls are smaller ones too and they always look like they are about to explode





I think with these smaller girls that it is better to get hands on and check that you have two feet and a nose before they are out, if you wait it would be so much harder to reposition the foal. How far away is your vet? Her udder looks normal too, they can take 4-6 weeks to bag up so she is right on track, do you have any milk testing strips? Last year Diane and I used the Foal-Time strips and they are great, very easy to use with just 1 drop of milk. mine tested ready and she foaled 2 hours later





Can we have a photo of her hooha and her udder from behind (just lift her tail and bend down )

She is looking good to me and I really doubt there are 2 babies in there


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Melissa and welcome!!

That's a very pretty mare that you have there and she's going to have a normal sized gorgeous baby for you very soon - no twins!!

Like Diane, and others on here, a lot of our smaller mares look as though they must pop with a bang as they get close to foaling - I had one last year that looked like she was carrying triplets, but no, just lots of water and a small neat little baby.





But, you are not being over protective at all, it is essential (in my opinion) to be with a mare when she foals, and yes, once we see the little white 'bubble' appear, we do go and gently have a feel for two feet and further up for a nose, because at this stage, if something is 'missing', it is possible to get the mare to her feet, letting the coming baby slide back inside a bit and therefore making it possible/easier to reposition. Once the feet/head is out it is so much more difficult to change anything if necessary. Plus keeping the mare on her feet and walking around may give your vet time to reach you to give you professional assistance.

But I'm sure everything will be fine for you and your little girl. Please keep us up to date as she progresses - I dont think you will have very long to wait for your nw baby.


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh thank you all, I am feeling much better right now. I use pool strips to test the milk and since I can only get a drop a night, I have been putting that directly on the strip and figure if the ph changes it will show up that way. I've pretty much decided on going in and checking the foal position, now I'm just trying to get a gallon jug of lube. Do you guys use vaseline or ky jelly or what do you use? Has anyone run into a problem of having hands too big? My vet is at least an hour away after calling so I need to be ready for anything.

What types of sedation or medications does anyone keep on hand in case of emergency?

I'll get those pics of her hooha (gotta love the technical term!) and udders from behind today when I bathe her.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2012)

Do not use KY gel but vaseline oil and just go very carefully and slowly. Hopefully you won't need to go in. Of all my girls I only have one that needs help. I give Benamine to help with pain relief after they have passed the placenta.


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 1, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Hi and thanks for joining us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, here are a couple pictures from behind, what's everyone think? She has been like this with her udders for 5 weeks now so I'm getting a bit impatient!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like her udders could fill a little where her nipples would separate, but that can happen fast.


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 1, 2012)

I thought I'd give my other girls a little photo shoot today and introduce them, so here they are. The black one is Grey Oaks Barbie, aka Barbie, who is 31.5". She's out of Kokomo & Little Caesar bloodlines. I rescued her last year with a 24 year old stallion. He just passed away a couple days ago from colic, so I'm very anxious to see what he left me! The sorrel paint is Honeysuckle Knoll Regencys Rebecca, aka Becky. She is 30" and she has Sids Rebel and Lucky Four on her papers. Then there's Charlotte, my kind palomino. She is unregistered but the sweetest thing you ever could meet. She is 34". I suppose I could also put in a picture of the stallion of all but the black mare, Barbie. His name is C Sidebets Little Jeff, aka Jeffie, and he has Grosshill Eks/NFC Egyptian King bloodlines. He's a smoky black, silver dun with the neatest dun stripe down his back and across the withers. The picture isn't that great, but he was smelling a mare outside his stall



Thanks for letting me introduce them!


----------



## atotton (Apr 1, 2012)

What a nice looking herd.


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 1, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Do not use KY gel but vaseline oil and just go very carefully and slowly. Hopefully you won't need to go in. Of all my girls I only have one that needs help. I give Benamine to help with pain relief after they have passed the placenta.


why not KY? I have vaseline gel, not oil, do they make an oil?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

There is something in KY gel that should not be used during contractions, I can't remember very well what it is I just remember that it can't be used. I have a big bottle of Vaseline oil that I bought here in Italy, you will have to check if you can get it theere but I don't think it will be hard to find.

Thanks for sharing pics of your horses, they are real cuties


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 2, 2012)

What a beautiful herd of horses you have and I am so excited for you. I too have just joined in here after a horrible foaling mini year last year (my first with minis). You can read our story on page 2 here "New To This Forum- Expecting 5 Foals" as well as the foaling thread we began "Gracie's Mini Mommas-To-Be". I use a wireless card so my girls can not be on Marestare either





I have a fantastic foaling kit that I just bought this year after having just the basics for many, many years. You can use a Sterile Lube that comes in a small tube or you get the gallon jug of lube (I have both). Both are for OB use. I plan to check foal positions after the water breaks as I figure that will buy me time to get the vet called if I feel something not quite right. I have a great vet minutes down the road from me, but she is not always the easiest to get a hold of. I have two other vets ranging from 30-45 minutes away. We also built a hoist this year to be prepared. Luckily I can give IV shots, but only have Banamine & Ace on hand. You pose a good question though on what kind of sedative to use, and I have not talked to my vet about a sedative, but think I will call her tomorrow. I want to be prepared and even over prepared this year.

I wish you the best of luck and can not what to see your babies!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a really nice herd of little ones that you have there.





We get a bottle of lube stuff directly from our vet - same stuff that they use. We also use banamine for pain relief after foaling, but wouldn't use any sort of sedation unless the vet was already in attendance. But dont forget the Ivermectin wormer for your mares within 12 hours of foaling.


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandy B said:


> What a beautiful herd of horses you have and I am so excited for you. I too have just joined in here after a horrible foaling mini year last year (my first with minis). You can read our story on page 2 here "New To This Forum- Expecting 5 Foals" as well as the foaling thread we began "Gracie's Mini Mommas-To-Be". I use a wireless card so my girls can not be on Marestare either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sandy, I did read your prior posts and I am so, so sorry for what you had to deal with last year and I can't wait to see the beautiful babies you will have this year! My vet is an hour away so I am also planning on checking as soon as the water breaks to get as much chance of fixing a problem as I can. My vet comes out on the 9th so I will get lube from him but I hope my mares know we are waiting lol. I do have to ask, how did youbuild a hoise?


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 2, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Your stallion certainly is showing his Egyptian King heritage. He is just beautiful. What a wonderful cross on your girls. These babies should have that "elegance" that EK brings to the mix!
> 
> /monthly_04_2012/post-44540-0-95990600-1333332666_thumb.jpg
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I am very excited to see what he throws seeing as he has a cream gene, a silver gene and the dun characteristics. Crossing him with the red & bay pintos and a palomino (who also has a silver gene) is going to be interesting to say the least. Maybe I will get a perlino or a cremello with a dun stripe. Is that a color?? lol, the options are endless..............


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 2, 2012)

griggsmel said:


> Hi Sandy, I did read your prior posts and I am so, so sorry for what you had to deal with last year and I can't wait to see the beautiful babies you will have this year! My vet is an hour away so I am also planning on checking as soon as the water breaks to get as much chance of fixing a problem as I can. My vet comes out on the 9th so I will get lube from him but I hope my mares know we are waiting lol. I do have to ask, how did youbuild a hoise?


It is a very simple hoist. We used a steel box purlin and laid it across the existing roof trusses in one of the stalls and bolted it down. Then my hubby added a large rope with a hook to the middle of it, along with a pulley clamp. That way if the mare needed to be hoisted, we use a softer cotton rope around her hind legs and hitch it to the hook and pull her up. Of course the vet would be here for this part and the mare would be heavily sedated. But at least it would be ready to go as soon as the vet got here.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 2, 2012)

Gorgeous herd you have there! Your stallion is just stunning! I also love all the mares!



Can't wait to see the foals!!


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 3, 2012)

Last night was such a sleepless night, all three girls kept laying down and acting strange. What does everyone else do when you have more than one foal due? I have cameras but I can only see one stall at a time so I have to keep switching them with my remote. And no matter how I place them, all three mares figure out the one spot I can't see them in and camp out there!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2012)

Is it possible to set up your cams so they rotate? You can always put a bale of hay or straw in the "hiding" corner so they can't get there.

If only we could help you watch


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

We have a hay rack and feeder in Stormy's stall so she cant "hide" as easy from us


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 3, 2012)

We invested in the Equipage system this year! I suggest that for you. It really does give you a better peace of mind. The system comes with one halter alarm and the special is get the second halter alarm free and then I bought a third one just in case. I am keeping my two mares together right now until one is imminent to foal. Then I will move the other in to the adjoining paddock where they can still see one another and then plan to bring the next one due in and stall with the one who has yet to deliver and have a sort of assembly line



I have two stalls equipped with cameras. I like to watch my mare's and newborn foals for at least 5 nights if I can since neonatal problems can happen so quickly. I have a older third camera we can install if needed.


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 3, 2012)

I wish you all could help me watch, too! Not only do I stay up all night mostly, but I run/own a decent size boarding facility and have to work too! I almost fell asleep mowing today



. I am going to do the straw thing right now, great idea. As for rotating pics, i wish. I wish they could all be on one screen!


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 3, 2012)

Sandy B said:


> We invested in the Equipage system this year! I suggest that for you. It really does give you a better peace of mind. The system comes with one halter alarm and the special is get the second halter alarm free and then I bought a third one just in case. I am keeping my two mares together right now until one is imminent to foal. Then I will move the other in to the adjoining paddock where they can still see one another and then plan to bring the next one due in and stall with the one who has yet to deliver and have a sort of assembly line
> 
> 
> 
> I have two stalls equipped with cameras. I like to watch my mare's and newborn foals for at least 5 nights if I can since neonatal problems can happen so quickly. I have a older third camera we can install if needed.


If my mares didn't lie down so darn much the foaling halters would be nice, but they all lay down a lot! Sounds like you have a great set up. I have 3 foaling stalls that are 24 x 12, with cameras. I sleep behind my barn in an rv and watch the cameras all night. They all get turned out in private paddocks during the day.


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

wow what a great setup you have! only thing you need is the cameras on marestare for us to watch!! next year ok? lol

I really hope all goes well for you! you must be exhausted!!


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 4, 2012)

OMG I cannot believe that as soon as I sent my post Heidi went down and I knew this was it! It was picture perfect and we have a healthy little filly, and it wasn't twins! Yay! I can't add pictures from my phone so will post some tomorrow. Back to foal watch, lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

OMG I am so happy for you









hurry up with the pics





Congratulations and Welcome to the world little girl


----------



## MeganH (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, what a night! For some reason when I hit the button to send my post last night I thought to myself that it would be funny if we went ahead and just had it, and we did!! I saw Heidi laying in the middle of the stall on the camera, and she never lays there, she always had her favorite corner, so I knew something was up. By the time I got to the barn she was already up, though. So I decided to just sit in the stall with her for a little while because she is such a nervous horse and I like to do that with her so she is used to having me all around her. Well within about 2 minutes she laid back down again. No pain, no rolling, just quietly laying down. Then she got up and I figured I may as well check her udders for a drop of milk to test even though a couple hours earlier I couldn't get anything out to test. Same as the last 5 weeks, lol. Well I was shocked to see all kinds of colostrum coming out. Just to confirm everything and to see exactly how fast this was going to happen, I tested her with the pool strips. Well the ph was 6.2, so I knew it was going to be fast. I was so glad I noticed her when I did because that was the only sign she gave me. It was an easily missed birth so quick and so fast. So...I ran back to the stall, texted my daughter and started cleaning it up and putting down the straw. It was a fast pace birth I will tell you that! As soon as the straw went down so did Heidi and she started pushing. I was worried for a red bag, but water broke (on me of course) as I was checking and cleaning her and hurrying to wrap her tail. Then we saw the white sac. My daughter, Vanessa, gloved and lubed up and went in to confirm position and all was good. Of course, Vanessa, who's never done that before, was going on and on about how gross it was. She loved it, I could tell. There couldn't have been more than 10 minutes from push to standing for Heidi. Placenta came out with legs and all so we had to break that. It was so much harder to tear than my large horses! Baby was walking within 30 minutes of birth and nursing within 90 minutes. All seems well this morning. Sorry such a long story and rambling, I'm just excited



Anyone want to venture an opinion on color???


----------



## MeganH (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats!!! I have no idea what color that is.. others will be ale to help you there though.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

She looks buckskin to me and 100% gorgeous. Thanks for sharing your story we just love everything about foaling


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 4, 2012)

Eagle said:


> She looks buckskin to me and 100% gorgeous. Thanks for sharing your story we just love everything about foaling


Yeah, I'm thinking silver buckskin (you probably can't see that in her mane and tail). Going to have to wait and see when she sheds out. I took one more photo. I think she will mature out to 29-30".


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh many congratulations and well done Heidi!! What a gorgeous little filly.



:ThumbUp


----------



## atotton (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cute.. and my favourite colour.



!!!! I`d say buckskin.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 4, 2012)

Wooohooooooo!!!




congrats on a gorgeous buckskin filly!! I am so happy all is well and the delivery was smooth and text book perfect


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 6, 2012)

So cute! Congrats


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 6, 2012)

It's so crazy to be happy about a foal and then get right back to foal watch. I am so grateful to my boarder and my hunter trainer for taking over last night and letting me get a whole night of solid sleep. Sure felt nice! Now it's back to the cameras.......At this rate I am going to have another 2-3 weeks of this. Whatever it takes for a healthy foal, right?!? Thanks everyone for the congrats!


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, haven't logged on in a while because I am a walking zombie! Seems like my other mares due this month are going to go the long route and hold on till the last day. We're nearing 340 days and still nothing. I'm up every half hour all night long and then working during the day. I'm starting to get a little tired, lol. Hope everyone else is having super successful foaling!


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok guys I was just thinking about my mare Charlotte who is due now (actually due April 21 if you use 320 days) I have been testing her milk since the beginning of March! Time has gotten away from me and I just realized this. I thought they bagged up no more than 6 weeks before foaling. Anyone ever have it go longer?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2012)

My mares only get milk when they are close to foaling unless it is the older mares and they seem to have a little all year round even when they aren't pregnant. Can we have some pics of this girl?


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 28, 2012)

Will go out and take some today after I do some paperwork......yuck!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 28, 2012)

Pics? Please?


----------



## griggsmel (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok, here are some pictures of Charlotte. Please excuse the fact that I hadn't washed her first. She is very loose behind, with her whole back end looking like cellulite, lol. She's been scratching her booty for the last 3-4 weeks so you can see where she is a bit raw. I don't know if you can tell from the picture, but she actually hangs open a bit at the bottom of her hoohaa



.	Her teets are far from full, but she has had them this size since March and I just thought they weren't supposed to have any bagging up more than 6 weeks out. She's easily milked, but I don't like to do it so I don't make them any bigger with activity. Any thoughts? She was bred June 7, 2011. Oh, and the last week or so her legs keep buckling out from under her.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 30, 2012)

Dont think it will help you but my maiden has been bagged for exactly 6 weeks and it still looks like we have aways to go


----------



## Sandy B (May 1, 2012)

Wow her hooha is huge and your girl seems to be doing the same thing as one of ours- Everything looks ready except the udder. I swear our one mare the baby is just going to fall out because her hooha is so long and swollen but I can not get one drop out of her udder and its about half the size of our other term mare and they are 344 and 345 days along. Your girl is so pretty!! I love that mane! Fingers crossed that she foals soon and all goes well!


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

I would think you will have a baby very soon, she is looking good to go to me


----------



## mthowdy (May 1, 2012)

WOW! That mane and tail- amazing!

I'm a newbie to all this, but she definitely looks like she is very close to me!


----------



## griggsmel (May 1, 2012)

Sandy B said:


> Wow her hooha is huge and your girl seems to be doing the same thing as one of ours- Everything looks ready except the udder. I swear our one mare the baby is just going to fall out because her hooha is so long and swollen but I can not get one drop out of her udder and its about half the size of our other term mare and they are 344 and 345 days along. Your girl is so pretty!! I love that mane! Fingers crossed that she foals soon and all goes well!


My last two mares I couldn't get one drop of milk out of either and both, within a couple hours of bringing in for the night, were dripping milk and foaled shortly after. Seems like maiden mares don't like to give milk. Are yours maidens? Although my little Becky won't let me get her milk either. I'll bet you're as sleepy as I am with all this baby stuff going on, will be nice to get a full nights sleep when it's done.


----------



## griggsmel (May 1, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She's looking REALLY good! It looks like baby is pretty much in position, and sitting low and forward -- just where we like to see them. Her hooha will be doing a bit of swelling, and the hanging open is fine -- many mares do it as they near foaling. Remember, she can fill her nipples right at or after foaling -- so she may not completely fill before she foals. It's nice if they do -- but some don't.
> 
> What color is the milk? Is it really sticky? And inside -- is it really dark red? When she's very near foaling, her milk (might not be white) will be really sticky, and her vulva will become very dark red. You might see some swelling as baby's feet and head start putting pressure on her bum, and you'll know the time is really short.
> 
> ...


The milk is a yellow color and very sticky. I've tested her ph and it's about 7.8, but her last foal she never dropped in ph, so I don't know that I am relying on that at all this year. Her bum is pretty swollen compared to normal, but the vulva is still pink. She does have a great mane, that's for sure!


----------



## griggsmel (May 2, 2012)

Ok, now my fourth and final mare has developed udders. I don't have enough stalls to put them all on camera, so I sure hope Charlotte gets it done tonight! My trainer here at the farm says she is sure Charlotte will foal tonight because of how much she is scratching her booty, lol. When I took her out of the stall this morning I counldn't believe how much smaller she looked to me. Maybe the baby is getting ready


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2012)

Hoping to have a foal announcement in the morning - good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## griggsmel (May 3, 2012)

No announcements today



She is still scratching like crazy and buckling her legs. It's obvious the baby is bother her, so maybe she should just get out, lol. She did have larger udders this morning so I'm hopeful.....


----------



## griggsmel (May 7, 2012)

Omg i think we are foaling in rainstorm! Her water leaked. Some but vet said wait 30 min before checking position. Should i wait?


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

oh what!! wow, no get in there now and check to make sure that everything is ok... minis you have to work real fast as they dnt have much room...

I'm sure everything will go fine, oh how exciting!!

hoping you have a little foal by now!


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

how did it go Melissa? hoping you have a lovely little baby at foot now



safe foaling!


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You KNOW how I hate this waiting. I'm praying she's just enjoying her new little one, and that everything has turned out perfectly. But, I won't feel good until she posts and tells us. So, still praying............


me to Diane, me to!! praying for you Melissa!! I'm also praying she is just distracted by her gorgeous new baby playing around... ahhh I hate not knowing.... praying for you Melissa!


----------



## griggsmel (May 8, 2012)

Ok sorry so late! I just left a little colt and his mama. Actually he is quite big, 8" cannons. I didn't want to leave till all things were done (nursing, pooping, etc) and will post the whole story and pics tomorrow. Right now it's a couple hours sleep and then back to foal watch for the next mare. Oh, and maybe looking for a new on call vet, too. Thanks everyone, I know the prayers helped!!


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

oh so glad that you have a new little colt!! YAY! sounds like you had a bit of a rough time with it though... I'm just glad that they are all ok.

look forward to seeing the pics of your new baby, but at the moment rest, you deserve it!!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations



I am so glad all went well. Cassie and Diane well done for being here for Melissa.


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad all went well. Cassie and Diane well done for being here for Melissa.


haha wish we were actually able to help. but thank you anyway Renee





how are you and your gorgeous new baby Melissa? I'm guessing your having a good rest



which is good! praying baby is ok this morning!!


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

well I'm headed to bed, hope to see the pics of your gorgeous new baby up on here when I wake up in the morning Melissa!  can't wait to see your new little man!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Co.grats! Cant wait for pics and the story.


----------



## griggsmel (May 8, 2012)

Ok, it's not a terribly dramatic story, but it really had me worried. I just settled in for another night of foal watch on the cameras with my mare acting fine. Then she decided to roll and she never rolls until late so I was just watching and wondering. Then she rolled again and got up and started eating hay. Since she didn't do anything else I assumed she was just getting the baby in position for another time, and watched her eat. But as the rain storm drew closer and I new I was all alone, I thought I'd just go and check on her in person and see that all was well. When I got out there she was still eating hay and acting fine but she had a puddle behind her. I knew she hadn't gone pee, so I started to worry. I watched her as I started getting all my stuff together and saw that the water was a slow stream. It wasn't a drip, it was definately a stream, just small. So I got my gloves, lubed my hand and figured that I needed to check. I tried but she wouldn't stand still for me. That's when I called the vet. My vet was not on call so I got some lady I had never met. I explained what was going on and she said wait 30 minutes before doing anything. I explained how I thought I should check the position because that could be why the water wasn't coming out completely. She advised me that I should never check the position until I see the white sac. I told her with minis we like to check the position before it's in the birth canal because there's a better chance of fixing any issues in there with more room. She advised me again to under no circumstances check the position until I saw a sack and to give it at least 30 minutes to appear. I knew I didn't agree with her, so I then started asking where she was and if she could come out if I needed her and when I told her where I lived her first response was that "they don't service that area". I thought that was a cruel thing to tell me knowing I might have a mini with an issue. She informed me she was 2 hours away and told me where the closest place was she would go to so I agreed that I could meet her with my trailer if I had to. We hung up, it started pouring down rain, and I started praying all would just work out well because I knew I was all alone, even with no vet for assistance. That's when I put the posts up (I apologize for the typos, I was rushing and looking for advice



) So.....after about 15-20 minutes Charlotte layed down and a bunch more water came out, although it wasn't all of it. I went in and checked and the baby felt in perfect position with two small feet staggered, and then the head, so I backed off and let her do her thing. I was so relieved. But Charlotte still was super uncomfortable, more so than just labor, and kept getting up and down and rolling. By the time she actually stayed on the ground, the baby had moved to where one leg was way in front, the head and then the other leg. I don't know if she shifted things with all the rolling, or why she kept getting up and down in the first place since the baby was in position, but it moved. One time she got up and I was so sure she was going to hurt the baby sticking so far out. I hate when they do that.....anyways, I managed to help her get the baby out in that position. I was so scared because I kept thinking what would I do by myself if this baby got stuck?? He laid behind his mama and no one moved for at least 5 minutes. It ended up taking an hour for him to actually get up, even though he did move around and broke his own cord. He has a lot of leg and I think he just couldn't figure them out. At one point, he was laying on the ground and Charlotte was laying next to him and I wondered if either of them was going to do anything. The colt started shivering, which also looked like convulsing, and since I've never seen that before I called the vet again for a little advice. Since it's warm here in Florida I found it hard to believe he was cold. I had to leave a message but she never called me back



. So...he did eventually get up and nursed and seems to be doing quite well. My normal vet was here this morning and took his blood and said IgG was good, which is such a relief.	He also apologized for the on call vet's answers and is going to speak to her. I, on the other hand, am trying to find a vet that would like to actually take interest in foaling out these little sweeties. So, that's my long story. Sorry to ramble, I was just so scared and it made me realize first, I am not in control and prayer is amazing, and second, things can go bad so quickly. Thanks for listening, here are pictures. We named him Titus.


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

glad to hear everything is ok, omg how scary for you!! the time when you really need vet assistance and they dont deliver!! grrr you must have been so scared but sounds like you handled everything VERY VERY well congrats to you!! he is SOOO gorgeous!! I love that pic of him standing over his gorgeous mum!! absoloutly stunning well worth it!  I hope they both do well and you dont need to call that nasty lady again!

congrats again he is just stunning!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Wow, look at those legs! Titus a cute name for a big one like that.





So glad things worked out for you, I can only imagine how scary that was!


----------



## griggsmel (May 8, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> He is just beautiful. I wish I had known you were having such a hard time. I would have happily given you my number -- I've talked many through deliveries, but you did a fine job -- and I'm so glad you didn't pay any attention to that woman. When I saw that Cassie gave you the same information I would have, I just sat back and prayed.
> 
> He is just beautiful, and he really does have some l-o-n-g legs on him for sure! Just a beauty!!!!
> 
> ...


That is so nice of you to give me your number. My next mare is the smallest of the four at 30" and I just may take you up on that offer if something happens. I hate to bother people and ask for favors, but I may be desperate......


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

griggsmel said:


> That is so nice of you to give me your number. My next mare is the smallest of the four at 30" and I just may take you up on that offer if something happens. I hate to bother people and ask for favors, but I may be desperate......


please take Diane up on her offer, she has a wealth of knowledge and has helped many of us out already (secretly I think she loves it hehe but shh dont tell her LOL)

I so hope your little girl foals nice and easy for you! you deserve it!!

how close are your other three? can we see some more piccies of Titus please?


----------



## Wings (May 9, 2012)

Wow not an easy foaling to be hit with! Sounds like you handled yourself really well though so congrats for that.

I'll second Cassie's "never worry about contacting Diane" she's a champ  But don't tell her I said nice things about her or she might get a big head 

I give all my foals a quick rub down while their mum recovers, I find it great for jump starting those little bodies and lets face it we all want an excuse to touch these babies



I always use a clean towel so no other smells to upset mum.

With my problem filly we also milked some colostrum from her mother and syringed it into her, it's a great idea for any trouble births because it gets that important stuff right into bubs without as much effort as getting up and working out how to feed.


----------



## Sandy B (May 9, 2012)

I am so sorry you had such a scary time but so glad to here that momma and baby are doing well. You did a great job and managed well. Your colt is just beautiful and he is a big boy! Can not wait to see more pictures of him! I pray that your other girls have a safe and uneventful foalings!


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2012)

Many congratulations on your beautiful new baby boy and well done you!




:ThumbUp

That must have been so scarey for you - cant believe the response from that so called vet!! Dont forget to call our wonderful Diane if you need help, or even just moral support, in the future.





Praying that your other girls will all have easy straightforward foalings -when are they due?

Oh and more pics of your big boy when you have a minute please!!


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Congratulations and well done for handling it so well. Those moments can be really scary.





Titus is gorgeous.


----------



## suen (May 9, 2012)

All I can say is : I bow down to all the fantastic, informed people on here! I have also been so concerned with my mare but these wonderful ladies keep me controlled and very informed so that I don't feel so anxious. Must say, my mare looked big too until I saw CAstleRocks pics... WOW, lol


----------



## griggsmel (May 10, 2012)

suen said:


> All I can say is : I bow down to all the fantastic, informed people on here! I have also been so concerned with my mare but these wonderful ladies keep me controlled and very informed so that I don't feel so anxious. Must say, my mare looked big too until I saw CAstleRocks pics... WOW, lol


I totally agree with all of that!


----------



## griggsmel (May 10, 2012)

Here are a couple more pics of Titus, he is friendly. You'll have to completely ignore me in the pics, I just wanted to show how sweet he is and I haven't gotten any sleep in a couple months now, lol. Oh, and I couldn't turn them around either which is going to make it hard for you to turn your computer





He seems to be doing well but last night he kind of scared me again and I kept thinking "I don't want to call that same vet!" He was rolling a bunch and kept pulling his front feet up to his chest and he had an elevated respiration. I watched him for about 30 minutes and was about to call when he pooped. That seemed to stop the rolling. I know minis have issues and when they are laying on their backs with their feet up it could be serious (and that's some of what he was doing), but he seemed fine after popping and is good today. I watched him all night and he took a nice long nap after the pooping and is running in the grass today. Any thoughts on that? Just never saw a foal roll so much before......

I'll post pics of my next mare due, Becky. Her due date is May 30 (320 days), she has small udders (has had them for the last 4 weeks or so). I'm watching her, but not too concerned yet.


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2012)

Oh he's gorgeous Mellissa and the pictures are brilliant.





So glad he got over his little 'incident', I'm sure he will be fine now!


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

As Diane said an enema will help kick start things without them having to strain. I am so glad all went well.


----------



## Wings (May 10, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, sometimes it's hard for the babies to pass the meconium. As a preventive here, I always give an enema to the babies, just to help pass that sticky mess out! Occassionally, a second one is needed (always seems to be on the colts),


It's ALWAYS the colts



Longest pregnancy, most likely to have poop problems!


----------



## griggsmel (May 10, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, sometimes it's hard for the babies to pass the meconium. As a preventive here, I always give an enema to the babies, just to help pass that sticky mess out! Occassionally, a second one is needed (always seems to be on the colts), but that meconium is a hard thing to get out. An enema makes it easy and encourages all of it to exit at once. Once the meconium is all gone, that will ususally end any more discomfort for the little ones, and they get down to going naturally. I'll bet he was just in pain, as you know how being constipated can feel, and trying to get the sticky mess out really can be hard. So glad he's doing well!!! He's such a cutie -- and I love the picture with you in it. It's so good for him to feel very comfortable around you, and just spending time usually does the trick!! Congratulations again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the pictures of your next girl!!!!


I guess I just never thought it took longer than a day to get that all out. I usually do enemas, but I only had an adult one on hand and that was too big. He seemed good today running around his pasture. His back legs are weak and wobbly, but that will get better I'm sure. They are just so stinkin long! Ok, here's a picture of Becky. She is 300 days today.


----------



## cassie (May 11, 2012)

he is so cute! glad to hear he is doing well





WOW Becky looks set to pop! she is huge



hehe gorgeous mumma



the first pic is a little hard to see, but her bag looks a pretty good size


----------

